# Crazy cardinal tetra eye!! HELP



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys... I've just noticed this, one of my cardinals has an eye popping out, like those strange golfish eyes, but only on the left side! Parasites? Fungal infections? I have alder cones on the tank for quite a wile now, I thought it helped to prevent these things, any advice?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Could be from an injury, search "pop-eye"


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

I've searched already... But didn't find much! I believe Its an injury but so far the little guy is acting normal, eating well, schooling with the others etc. I think the eye still works actually! Its just out...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Popeye in Fish
One eye could be from injury,but poor waterquality is #1 reason for real popeye.It can be "cured" but often the fish will have repeated episodes until death.I had one fish go through 3-4 episodes,lost his eye and then finally(months later) died.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

If water conditions are good it's likely from injury....
I wouldn't waste time trying to treat it......very difficult. I'd let it go and see how it progresses. 

It may heal on it's own or else you may end up having to ethically dispose of the fish. 
Salt addition can help.
Sorry but IMHO it's just not worth extensive treatment for a single Cardinal.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like its healing!


----------

